# Long-time scabs not healing...thoughts?



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi all! I have a quick question about some sores on Binx's shoulders. He's had one of them for about 4 months now, the vet kept telling me to just put some animax on it and let it heal. But, with the wet feeling of the ointment on the sore, Binx just licks at it more. The would scabs over, but then he just licks at it again, and it gets bloody again. These aren't deep sores, just superficial, but he won't let them heal! We thought about putting a cone on him, but he just scratched at the sore with his back paw.

Any thoughts on what this might be? Hot spots? Allergies? He'll just lay down and lick and lick and lick at these spots. They aren't very big, either. The largest one is about the size of a nickle.

Thanks.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Have you tried bitter apple-ing the area?


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I bought some bitter apple spray at the vet's office. But, I was told afterward that you shouldn't use it on open wounds. So, I tried applying it to the surrounding fur with a cotton ball. Didn't seem to make much of a difference. How much should I spray? Would it be okay to spray on a superficial wound, or would that be painful for Binx?


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Just tried the bitter apple spray again. Didn't work. He just went right now licking even after I SPRAYED it on! Do they make different kinds for cats and dogs b/c this one doesn't say which it's for.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Well as long as it's being licked it won't heal.
My dog gets lick granulomas from time to time. It starts out with him licking it for some unknown reason. Then he wears away the fur, eventually he gets an open wound in the skin.
The only thing that helps once it gets started is for the vet to give a cortisone shot directly into the wound. That helps it not be itchy and then he'll leave it alone.

Jennifer


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

jennifer2 said:


> Well as long as it's being licked it won't heal.
> My dog gets lick granulomas from time to time. It starts out with him licking it for some unknown reason. Then he wears away the fur, eventually he gets an open wound in the skin.
> The only thing that helps once it gets started is for the vet to give a cortisone shot directly into the wound. That helps it not be itchy and then he'll leave it alone.
> 
> Jennifer


Yeah, when we first adopted Binx, he started loosing fur in circular patches all over his body. Of course I was freaked b/c everyone here was screaming "ringworm!", but after tests to rule out the fungus, the vet gave him a corti shot and all of the bald patches started filling in. 

Thanks for giving me something to think about. We may have to do that again. I can't believe the vet didn't suggest that. We've just moved back to Atlanta, so we have to find a new vet anyhow. Thanks Jennifer.


----------

